# Molding a half mask



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Super simple how to on molding your own half mask


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Excellent video!!

I would love to see a video on a silicone caulk mold. A full 3d object like a skull or something would be awesome.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Silicone caulk doesnt have the elasticity for a full 3D mold It is better for flat backed pieces with minimal undercuts. You can fabric reinforce it, and it will hold but you will miss that elasticity.
As small as a skull mold would need to be I would most likely just use A/B silicone for the mold.
I have plans to do a matrix mold (along the lines of what I just mentioned) soon but it will be after Halloween.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool. I never thought of brushing or smearing plaster to make a mold. Will definitely have to try this. 

Just curious do you have a rule of thumb for the mixtures at various stages? 1:1, 2:1 in regards to water & plaster?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

four or five to one plaster to water, but texture is a much better indicator. first layer pancake batter- second layer peanut butter microwaved for 1 minute.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice tribute to Shey at the end.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

He was a great actor and a better person..this area has lost alot of good haunt actors this season


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like billman beat me to my question lol. I was wondering a couple things, like if a silicone caulk mold could be used to make a copy of a Bucky and if the skull could be cast in great stuff. Since you said silicone is best for half molds, could I make a my Bucky copy in a 2-part silicone caulk mold? Then maybe cast the skulls in Great stuff? I need quite a few skulls for my haunt, and I was originally going to paper mache over the Bucky and a few other skulls I have, then corpse them using the latex caulk corpsing tutorial you posted, but that takes a huge amount of time. Would you have any suggestions on this? Thanks.


----------

